# ICT vs GWP



## Anitha001 (May 3, 2013)

Hi, 

I am working in Jo'burg in an ICT, it is valid till June 29th and I have applied a GWP through agent, if I am not getting my GWP before the above date, can I stay with the GWP application receipt? And the important question is if I am authorized to stay also, can I work and get my salary during that period and maximum how long I am allowed to stay?

Thanks & Regards,
Anitha


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi

Can you please explain what is ICT and GWP? 
Thanks


----------



## Anitha001 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

ICT stands for Intre Company Transfer and GWP means General Work Permit... If you know the answer or anyone know, Please help by replying as I am unable to get this info anywhere...

Thanks,
anitha


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi 
Thanks for the explanation. I could not figure out what was ICT.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi
Why don't you ask your agent? I am also in a similar situation but I have a study visa instead of an ICT. I am not sure if you can work with a GWP receipt. However, I think you will get your GWP result before June 29th. Interestingly, my study visa expires on June 30th  I am also waiting for the result.

see this post http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...1107-general-work-permit-processing-time.html


----------



## Anitha001 (May 3, 2013)

Hi, I spoke to 3 people. 2 saying you cannot work and 1 saying you can work...so I am not sure which one is correct. Please could anyone help in answering this question.
Thanks & Regards,
Anitha


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Anitha001 said:


> Hi, I spoke to 3 people. 2 saying you cannot work and 1 saying you can work...so I am not sure which one is correct. Please could anyone help in answering this question.
> Thanks & Regards,
> Anitha


Hi there, if you have applied for the permit then you should be allowed to remain in the country awaiting the outcome of such application. However, I would assume that a GWP works like any other work permit here i.e. until it is granted you are not allowed to work. 

Perhaps Legal Man can shed further light on the situation.


----------



## biyer009 (Nov 27, 2013)

Anitha001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am working in Jo'burg in an ICT, it is valid till June 29th and I have applied a GWP through agent, if I am not getting my GWP before the above date, can I stay with the GWP application receipt? And the important question is if I am authorized to stay also, can I work and get my salary during that period and maximum how long I am allowed to stay?
> 
> ...


Hi Anitha,

Hope you got your GWP. Is it necessary to provide cut outs from newspapers ads while applying for general work permit?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You may stay in SA on your application receipt, but you are not legally allowed to work. That is what law says.


----------

